# Caesar vicit anno mille et venit Italia cum Annibale



## Jocaste

Good Morning everyone  !

I've just bought a second-hand book with some handwritten transcriptions on it in this language I can't figure out :
*Caésár vícít ánnõ míllé et vénit Itáliã cum Anníbale.*
The book is about Middle Ages, perhaps it has something to do with the content.
I'd like to know which language it is written in and the meaning of it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joannes

It's Latin (with weird diacritics, but maybe they were somewhat unclear).


----------



## Atukase

LATIN????

CESAR CONQUERED IN THE YEAR ONE THOUSAND AND CAME TO ITALY WITH HANNIBAL.

Just a wild guess from my long forgotten latin classes.


----------



## Jocaste

Actually, the former owner of the book wrote accents a bit anywhere in this sentence !
Anyway, thank you both


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Could you give some more information on the book where you read this weird sentence because this is both incorrect and does'nt make sense : besides accents Latin says " anno millesimo" ( what is this year ?? ) , "ex Italia venit" ,and Annibal died more than 75 years before Caesar was born ! Looks like a joke.


----------



## Atukase

or a scholar's homework scribbled on a page of a book...


----------



## Outsider

Notice that the word is *vicit*, not *vincit*. Could the intended meaning be "Caesar lived [*vixit*] for a thousand years, and came to Italy with Hannibal"? Still nonsensical, though.


----------



## Cagey

Outsider said:


> Notice that the word is *vicit*, not *vincit*. Could the intended meaning be "Caesar lived [*vixit*] for a thousand years, and came to Italy with Hannibal"? Still nonsensical, though.



Anything is possible, but _vicit_ is the perfect form of _vinco, vincere_. 

As J.F. de TROYES says, more information about the book would be helpful, as well as the  cotent of the text on the page on which this was written.

It may be a comment on later figures who are being compared to Caesar and Hannibal in their effect on the world of their contemporaries.


----------



## Jocaste

It is a history book about Middle Ages for university studies/research. Quite serious book in fact.
And this transcription is written on the first page, blank page actually.
If it helps you  (not the blank page though)


----------



## Outsider

I think the previous owner of the book was probably a student who use the blank page to practice his (faulty) Latin.


----------



## Jocaste

Yes most probably Outsider 
Thanks to all of you


----------



## dan9184

I guess this sentence was probably written to practise the basics of latin.
The matter is not the meaning but the structure of the sentence itself.
'Caesar won in the year 1000 and came in Italy with Annibal'.

In this phrase there is :vicit,venit '"*perfetto*" tense in Italian,I don't now how to say it in English).
and also, cum + abl. of annibal-is.

It was probably an example to learn the basic structure of a sentence.


----------



## wonderment

dan9184 said:


> I guess this sentence was probably written to practise the basics of Latin.
> The What matters is not the meaning, but the structure grammar of the sentence itself:
> "Caesar won in the year 1000 and came into Italy with Hannibal."
> 
> In this phrase sentence there is: vicit, venit "*perfetto*" tense in Italian (I don't now how to say it in English), [We call it the "perfect tense."  On the difference between a 'sentence' and a 'phrase' see this link.] and also, cum + abl. of Annibal-is. [Perhaps also, ablative of time when, and accusative of place toward which (_in Italiam_)]
> 
> It was probably an example to learn for learning the basic structure grammar of a sentence.



I agree with you


----------



## dan9184

Thank you for your corrections and for the explanation (sentence\phrase)!
Excuse my for my poor english, 
                                                                     Bye, Daniele


----------

